# Vegan dog food



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with vegan/vegetarian dog foods. My yorkie has lost 2 pounds recently and seems to only want to eat vegetables. Thinking of giving her a vegetarian dog food. The only treats she will eat now are sweet potatoes and yogurt drops but she will not eat actual yogurt.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If she is hungry she will eat. She is eating only vegtables because you are giving in to her lol! Unless of course if something is medically wrong with her.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> If she is hungry she will eat. She is eating only vegtables because you are giving in to her lol! Unless of course if something is not medically wrong with her.


She has been vet checked and everything. The vet says she needs to gain 1-1.5 pounds doesn't seem like a lot but for a yorkie with a top weight for breed of 7 pounds it is a lot. She only weights 3.4 pounds now she should be 4.5 to 5 pounds. She was previously around this weight. Her palate has changed since I spayed her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Little dogs don't have room to wait until they decide to eat. Their blood sugar gets all wonky if they go too long without eating.

I personally think that feeding a vegan diet to a dog is not healthy. Are you feeding her canned or dry or a combination of both? Have you considered possibly cooking for her and maybe mixing it with some canned or kibble?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

satin balls.... 

they help dogs gain weight.... do a search on satin balls for dogs... if you don't put "the dogs" part in you can only imagine what sites will come up, but i have used the recipe myself and it works great. 

you might also consider raw food diet ... I have found that many picky eaters love a raw food diet or cooked diet... but start with teh satin balls


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Little dogs don't have room to wait until they decide to eat. Their blood sugar gets all wonky if they go too long without eating.
> 
> I personally think that feeding a vegan diet to a dog is not healthy. Are you feeding her canned or dry or a combination of both? Have you considered possibly cooking for her and maybe mixing it with some canned or kibble?


She eats Blue Buffalo kibble with wet dog food mixed in. I will sometime mix veggies or chicken in with the kibble. No difference in the amount of kibble she will eat. 

I don't plan to feed vegan longterm just til she back at a healthy weight really.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shalva said:


> satin balls....
> 
> they help dogs gain weight.... do a search on satin balls for dogs... if you don't put "the dogs" part in you can only imagine what sites will come up, but i have used the recipe myself and it works great.
> 
> you might also consider raw food diet ... I have found that many picky eaters love a raw food diet or cooked diet... but start with teh satin balls


Satin balls are made with ground beef. She does not tolerate beef well. She can eat some but not several times in week. She gets loose poops from meats other than chicken no matter how lean the meat is.

I don't see myself being able to home cook meals or feed raw for just her with 4 other dogs.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Perhaps it's just beef she's not used to. 
My canines get the raw chicken hearts, gizzards, necks & livers that can be purchased from any poultry store, mixed with their organic hard food. 
I cut them up to small pieces, warm them up in hot water and watch them just suck 'em down.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

WLR said:


> ...................


FYI- Dogs are omnivores.

I have tried numerous things to get her to gain weight. Nothing is working. She loves veggies so why not try a balanced diet opposed to what has now been created?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> Satin balls are made with ground beef. She does not tolerate beef well. She can eat some but not several times in week. She gets loose poops from meats other than chicken no matter how lean the meat is.
> 
> I don't see myself being able to home cook meals or feed raw for just her with 4 other dogs.


I made them with chicken..... and you can give them as treats or in crate ....


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Animals that are picky eaters are that way because they are conditioned by their owners. This reminds me of my sister and her picky cat. She swore up and down this cat would only eat a certain type and brand of food. Well my sister ended up in the hospital so brother in law had to watch precious kitty. He ran out of food and went to buy more. Since he never took care of precious he didn't remember what kind of food she ate. So he just picked one out. Cat ignored it and so he just left it there. The cat must had gotten up in the middle of the night and got hungry because the food was gone by morning. Sister comes out of the hospital to find the different type of food and has a fit. Her husband calmed her down and fed the cat in front of her......with no problem  Animals will not starve themselves.......


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shalva said:


> I made them with chicken..... and you can give them as treats or in crate ....


You just substitute the chicken for the beef any other changes needed? I have found several different recipes. Which one is the best? And easiest? Since I only need to make for her. Buddy and Roxy are at target weights. Cozy and Lucy are a little porky so they don't need them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

has she been given a thorough dental exam lately...boy I would be wondering about her teeth...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Animals that are picky eaters are that way because they are conditioned by their owners. This reminds me of my sister and her picky cat. She swore up and down this cat would only eat a certain type and brand of food. Well my sister ended up in the hospital so brother in law had to watch precious kitty. He ran out of food and went to buy more. Since he never took care of precious he didn't remember what kind of food she ate. So he just picked one out. Cat ignored it and so he just left it there. The cat must had gotten up in the middle of the night and got hungry because the food was gone by morning. Sister comes out of the hospital to find the different type of food and has a fit. Her husband calmed her down and fed the cat in front of her......with no problem  Animals will not starve themselves.......


I would normally support this idea but she must gain weight and the vet agrees. He says I have let it go to long with her and I need to get weight on her.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I do everything the same just substitute the meat... I use the recipe with egg and total cereal .... thats the one I use and cut it in half


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

from a pure calories point of view...could a Yorkie physically consume enough calories from vegetables to actually put on weight?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> has she been given a thorough dental exam lately...boy I would be wondering about her teeth...


Vet says they could use a cleaning but no visible disease is present. Would not recommend a cleaning now since she is so thin right now.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonder if human chicken baby food would tempt her?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> from a pure calories point of view...could a Yorkie physically consume enough calories from vegetables to actually put on weight?


I honestly don't know but even if she expands her treat preference from just yogurt drops and sweet potatoes I would be happy. She used to eat chicken jerky treats (tail waggers) but with all the warnings out there I'm not giving them anymore. She won't eat other brands. I have tried.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Wonder if human chicken baby food would tempt her?


Nope. She used to be willing to eat it but won't now. But thanks for the suggestions. Just hoping someone thinks of something I haven't.

So far I plan to find tripe and try Buffalo meat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shalva said:


> I do everything the same just substitute the meat... I use the recipe with egg and total cereal .... thats the one I use and cut it in half


I will have to loom for that one specifically then.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you tried the packs of Cesar dog food? We refer to that as doggy crack in training circles because most dogs go nuts for it


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

WLR said:


> Perhaps it's just beef she's not used to.
> My canines get the raw chicken hearts, gizzards, necks & livers that can be purchased from any poultry store, mixed with their organic hard food.
> I cut them up to small pieces, warm them up in hot water and watch them just suck 'em down.


Chicken breast seems to be the only meat she can tolerate on a regular basis. The hearts, gizzards, and necks give her loose poops too. She can tolerant the liver for 1 feeding only every 3rd day mixed with her dog food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Have you tried the packs of Cesar dog food? We refer to that as doggy crack in training circles because most dogs go nuts for it


Unfortunately she redecorated her bed and the laundry room when I gave it to her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure any new foods you feed her, you start in very small quantities. I've heard it suggested for a small dog to start off with a serving the size of a pinky fingernail for several feedings, and very slowly work up from there.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I only gave her a thumbnail sized amount of the Casear. Just to see if she would eat it. She only licked 1/2 of that. Tasted it but results where extreme.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about warming the baby food in the microwave? I had a senior cat who went off his food and my vet suggested this because it releases the smell and makes it more interesting to them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont think a vegan diet is healthy but since your not giving it long term I dont see the problem. I would also try baby food just make sure theres nothing in the ingredients list that could harm a dog like onions.

Anatomically dogs are carnivores, they are listed under the Carnivora group. Though they can adapt to a wide range of diets their teeth structure is that of a Carnivore. Any science text book will say that.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

shalva said:


> if you don't put "the dogs" part in you can only imagine what sites will come up


lol!!! :d


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't read all the posts or suggestions, but how about an unusual protein based kibble, like fish, venison or rabbit? It make perk her interest.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I know you don't want to cook, but I have friends who's dog (11) eats Dr Harvey's. They have to add in a protein (they alternate legumes and tofu) and then they have to add something (I can't remember what - maybe some minerals?), but they cook enough for the week. I've asked them about it and they've said that her bloodwork is always normal and she's been eating like this years. It works for them I guess. 

Alternately, my girl was rx-ed Purina HA (a hypoallergenic and also vegetarian formula) when we first started food trials for allergies. The smallest size is an 8 lb bag. She only stopped eating it because she associated it with some adverse reactions to medication, so now she's on Royal Canin PR (potato & rabbit), so she eats the HA for treats now. 

Has she had a b12 injection or has your vet suggested an appetite stimulant of some kind? I know you've got to move fast because of her size.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I dont think a vegan diet is healthy but since your not giving it long term I dont see the problem. I would also try baby food just make sure theres nothing in the ingredients list that could harm a dog like onions.
> 
> Anatomically dogs are carnivores, they are listed under the Carnivora group. Though they can adapt to a wide range of diets their teeth structure is that of a Carnivore. Any science text book will say that.


Dogs are omnivores.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Dogs are omnivores.


I think that depends on who you're reading and your overall school of thought. Most research I have read says that dogs are carnivores who are very adaptable and can eat plants, but that it is not necessary.

That is neither here nor there.

I know you said you don't want to cook for your dog, but since it's just temporary to get her weight back up, maybe you should for her health? I'm just really not sure how much weight can be gained by going vegan (you never see over weight vegan humans.... or at least I don't). While not vegan, eggs/cheeses/other milk fat products might provide bulk if she tolerates it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Dogs are omnivores.



Their teeth and mouth structure are that of a Carnivore. But they are easily adaptable. Their digestive tract remains the same. They can however as I said before live on an omnivore diet, but my beliefs are are they carnivores. 

Horses, cows, sheep are Herbivores

Humans, Bears, (I believe pigs) are Omnivores

Dogs, wolves, coyotes are Carnivores BUT can adapt to a wide range of diets

Cats, Mountain lions, Bobcats are strict Carnivores

At least thats what I learned in school back in the day. Guess that just stuck because it makes sense to me


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mosby's Mom said:


> I think that depends on who you're reading and your overall school of thought. Most research I have read says that dogs are carnivores who are very adaptable and can eat plants, but that it is not necessary.
> 
> That is neither here nor there.
> 
> I know you said you don't want to cook for your dog, but since it's just temporary to get her weight back up, maybe you should for her health? I'm just really not sure how much weight can be gained by going vegan (you never see over weight vegan humans.... or at least I don't). While not vegan, eggs/cheeses/other milk fat products might provide bulk if she tolerates it.


She refused to eat eggs no matter how they are made. She will not eat cheese- Numerous kinds attempted. She will drink fat free milk turns her nose put to other milk. She also won't eat yogurt or goats milk. She will drink soy milk.

Cooking is too difficult for me. There is too much planning that needs to be done to ensure it is well balanced.

I work with several overweight strict vegans (humans)- It is possible.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She eats the sweet potato cooked, right? Can you mash it up and mix it with her kibble so she can't eat around the kibble to only get the potato?

I'd also try feeding more frequent meals in smaller amounts. Maybe she gets full too quickly and that's why she won't eat more than a certain amount of kibble at a time. I have no idea how much a small dog eats per meal, but if you're feeding her 1/3 cup (I just pulled that amount out of my...head) twice a day, try 1/4 cup three times a day. Or give her the amount of kibble she'll eat in her usual twice/day and a snack of veggies in between. Or stuff a kong with pumpkin/potato/banana (or all three) and top with some peanut butter. 

If you're really desperate, go to a good pet store and pick up a few cans of canned green tripe. Trippets is the brand: Tripett

It stinks but it's full of nutrients for dogs. Dogs LOVE it and it's great for them. You can either mix it with kibble or give her a little of it at a time until she's acclimatized. I'd recommend buying the small cans so you go through it faster and aren't left with it stinking up your fridge.

Wyatt's mommy - I'm going to have to disagree with you re: owners making a picky eater. That might be the case sometimes but not always. My family had a rescued border collie who was always on the lean side because he wasn't very interested in dog food. We'd leave food in his bowl all day - free feed - and he'd snack on it whenever the urge hit but he never licked it clean. He wasn't too skinny, but he definitely wasn't at an ideal weight. At that time my dad was buying the dog food and always got him Iams, Purina, Eukanuba, etc. but we eventually changed it to a higher protein diet - Go! - for different reasons than his weight or pickiness. Wonders of wonders, he started gobbling up his food. Now his bowl was licked clean within 20 minutes of the food going in there (usually). So, it's not always a picky eater. Some breeds just don't care about food as much as retrievers tend to be. Heck, even some retrievers aren't. I just realized that I had an open bag of dog food on the ground in the kitchen for the last week. Ranger walks past it multiple times a day and never gorged himself. My brother's dog Blue was over for 2 minutes before he had his head stuck in that bag!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ranger said:


> She eats the sweet potato cooked, right? Can you mash it up and mix it with her kibble so she can't eat around the kibble to only get the potato?
> 
> I'd also try feeding more frequent meals in smaller amounts. Maybe she gets full too quickly and that's why she won't eat more than a certain amount of kibble at a time. I have no idea how much a small dog eats per meal, but if you're feeding her 1/3 cup (I just pulled that amount out of my...head) twice a day, try 1/4 cup three times a day. Or give her the amount of kibble she'll eat in her usual twice/day and a snack of veggies in between. Or stuff a kong with pumpkin/potato/banana (or all three) and top with some peanut butter.
> 
> ...



I could not find Tripe locally. I even drove 45 minutes to a large pet store in PA I would have called but could not think for their name, that normally has everything. They said the could order in but I would need to buy a bulk quantity. It does not makes sense for me to do this since I would only be giving to a 3.2 pound yorkie- She is best at 5 pounds. 

They others don't need it. I need to put 2 of the yorkies (Lucy and Cozy) on diet/excercise routines come spring because they have fattened up some with the cold weather. The princesses don't want to go out in the cold for longer than to go potty. Would love to put them on a diet now but since Zoey is getting food all the time now they are consistenly whining and begging- They aren't getting any extra kibble only. Roxy my normally fit yorkie needs to loss some weight she is best at 3.5 to 4 pounds. Right now she is 4.5 pounds but she will run it off quickly. She skinnies out fast and eats like a piggy then. Buddy is now 80 pounds still a little slim for his frame but he is putting on muscle weight not fat.

I tried pureeing the veggies she loves and mixing with her kibble. No matter how many times I feed her- Tried 4 times today she will still only eat a total of 1/4 cup of kibble (Blue Buffalo chicken and rice- Per the bag dog up to 15 pounds would eat between 1/4 to 1 1/4 cup). She is being feed 100% of the time alone. She eats for a few minutes than stops. The other 3 split 1 cup of kibble. She does put her head in Buddy's bowl and he will walk away and give it to her. He will also drop some kibble next to for her. She eats 10-20 pieces of Proplan Performance daily.

She will eat unsalted peanuts but not peanut butter. She will eat cat food but not actual tuna, halibut, sardines, or salmon. Will eat yogurt drops but not yogurt, cream, butter, cottage cheese, any cheese, goats milk, etc. But she will drink a little (4 ounces) fat free milk.

I am now measuring everything she eats. I think she should be consume at least 150 calories daily. Goal weight 5 pound converted to kg x30 + 70 = 138 for mantaince. So to gain she needs to eat more.

I'm going to try Buffalo with her. Can't get it from the local Buffalo farm til Sat. when they open to sell the meat. I am going to see if is can get Buffalo tripe. I can't bring myself to get rabbit and am afraid goat is too close to lamb for her. They only meat she can tolerate more than 1x every day is chicken. The rest she can only have for 1 meal every 3rd day without getting loose poops.

I will be happy if the scale shows a few ounce increase in weight. She is gaining a few grams here and there but nothing of substance.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just fear she having a hypoglycemic episode at this weight.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would try Fromm Puppy Gold (can be fed to any age of course). The 27% protein/18% fat should be helpful.

Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods

The Fromm line of formulas seem to entice even the pickiest of eaters. Just add a little warm water to make a broth.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MyBentley said:


> I would try Fromm Puppy Gold (can be fed to any age of course). The 27% protein/18% fat should be helpful.
> 
> Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> The Fromm line of formulas seem to entice even the pickiest of eaters. Just add a little warm water to make a broth.


I think I tried the before. It smelled like cheese to me. The other yorkies loved it but she would not really eat it. She does not due well with duck or lamb. She also does not eat cheese. 

Thanks for the suggestion though.

I have been told Avoderm makes a vegetarian wet dog food. I'm going to pick some up tomorrow and hopefully she will eat it when mixed with her kibble. Should be more nutritious if she will eat it then pureed veggies. I hope this works. :crossfing

I'm also going to try to pick up some buffalo meat Sat. and buffalo tripe from the local buffalo farm when they open to sell meat. Hopefully she will eat it and it won't give her tummy problems.


----------

